# Ring-Neck And Diamond Getting along?



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

I would like to know everyones opinion. I have had a ring neck dove for about 6 months alone in cage now. I recently got hold of a cute diamond dove. They don't seem to get along however..even though my ring neck(lola) is somewhat tamed and friendly, it puffs up and tried 2 slap the diamond. Should i return my diamond, and just wait when i can have a pair, or buy another cage for the diamond? The diamond is 6 months old and would like to train it. But i dont know if its worth having another lone bird...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gforceight said:


> I would like to know everyones opinion. I have had a ring neck dove for about 6 months alone in cage now. I recently got hold of a cute diamond dove. They don't seem to get along however..even though my ring neck(lola) is somewhat tamed and friendly, it puffs up and tried 2 slap the diamond. Should i return my diamond, and just wait when i can have a pair, or buy another cage for the diamond? The diamond is 6 months old and would like to train it. But i dont know if its worth having another lone bird...


it is hard to just stick a strange bird in with your dove, they need to be introduced so to speak, I would get a cage for the diamond and put it next to the RN doves cage so they get used to each other, then try them out again. also could have two males and that might not work, has Lola layed eggs? if so it may be fine. I don't see a reason they can not get along at some point, but lola is going to protect her turf from a strange bird. . if you could rewind and start over, it is always best to quaratine a new bird for a few weeks to make sure it does not have something it can transmit to your ringneck.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Lola is female and from what ive herd, already laid eggs before i got her. The new bird i have no clue if its male or female but i assume its male. Just a hunch. YEa i guess i could try that, get a cage for the diamond and put it side-by side. The diamond is just squaking around lola now(outside the cage). Oh also..do diamonds eat the same food as ringnecks? its 3x smaller, and i believe it ate the food but im not sure..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gforceight said:


> Lola is female and from what ive herd, already laid eggs before i got her. The new bird i have no clue if its male or female but i assume its male. Just a hunch. YEa i guess i could try that, get a cage for the diamond and put it side-by side. The diamond is just squaking around lola now(outside the cage). Oh also..do diamonds eat the same food as ringnecks? its 3x smaller, and i believe it ate the food but im not sure..


oh they are adorable!...they do eat the same dove mix it is small enough, you would be surprized how big of seed thely can eat. the extra cage may be a pain but i think it is the only way to keep them safe, you can also reverse cages so when the RN can be put in with the diamond and the male will or may accept a hen in with him to pair with. as far as the sex of Lola I would not be 100% untill you see an egg. I was told with two of my five RN's that they were male, well untill the two layed eggs i would have not known, so you never know untill you know. if you free fly them, they can be introduced in meetings out on nuetral turf, that may help and they may just fly back in the same cage together, it may take awhile but be patient, i guess you have to be...cute as buttons!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh just to add, there have been known ringneck dove and diamond dove hybreds, but for the most part they are infertile.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok - thanks a lot. If you have any tips on training the DD please tell me. It looks like a tree-dweller. Lola is a ground-dweller, it just walks around. The tree-dweller looks more like a hassle to train(its flying a lot and very slippery, with a lot of energy. It seems it would be harder to gain its trust. Any advice is appreciated! My emails [email protected] if anyone has any info they wanna email out.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> oh just to add, there have been known ringneck dove and diamond dove hybreds, but for the most part they are infertile.


Really...that's amazing given diamond doves are so small. WOW!
I've only seen pigeon/larger dove hybreds.
Michell...do you have pictures?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gforceight said:


> Ok - thanks a lot. If you have any tips on training the DD please tell me. It looks like a tree-dweller. Lola is a ground-dweller, it just walks around. The tree-dweller looks more like a hassle to train(its flying a lot and very slippery, with a lot of energy. It seems it would be harder to gain its trust. Any advice is appreciated! My emails [email protected] if anyone has any info they wanna email out.


here is a link to some diamond dove info, it has a taming section in it, it is long so you have to scroll down or click on the topic.
http://www.diamonddove.info/bird04_Living.htm#Taming Diamond Doves


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> Really...that's amazing given diamond doves are so small. WOW!
> I've only seen pigeon/larger dove hybreds.
> Michell...do you have pictures?


no, just have seen a list of breed x breed with young unfertile at the end, can't remember where though. I would think the male would have to be the diamond and hen the RN not the other way as the male would be too big.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot spirit.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> no, just have seen a list of breed x breed with young unfertile at the end, can't remember where though. I would think the male would have to be the diamond and hen the RN not the other way as the male would be too big.


Maybe ill be lucky and thats what will happen with mine. Very unlikely, but who knows right ; )


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gforceight said:


> Maybe ill be lucky and thats what will happen with mine. Very unlikely, but who knows right ; )


thats true, never say never, I have seen stranger things.


----------

